
Image of the Day: One Trillion Stars Andromedea Galaxy in Infrared & X Ray - hoag
http://www.dailygalaxy.com/my_weblog/2011/03/image-of-the-day-one-trillion-stars-massive-andromedea-galaxy-in-infrared-x-ray.html
======
hoag
The great Carl Sagan was at times mocked for his seemingly outrageous claims
that "we live on this pale blue dot, amongst a billion other solar systems,
amongst a billion other galaxies." If anybody remembers him standing on the
beach in the opening episode of Cosmos -- or read the book, my childhood
favorite, still have it in hardback! -- you'll know the scene I'm thinking of.

It appears even he had underestimated the vastness of the amazing universe
around us.

